# Old Bay Tartar Sauce



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Made some of this the other day, and it sure beats the store-bought crap!

3/4 cup Mayo (Helmanns is best)
1 1/4 Tablespoons crushed capers
1 1/4 teaspoons Old Bay Seasoning (more if you like)
1 Tablespoon sweet pickle relish
Salt and Pepper to taste. 
Just stir it all up in a bowl to mix.

Next batch I make, I'm going to try adding some chili sauce as well.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*I go simple*

I just use the mayo and add sweet relish to taste ....... nothing like fresh tarter sauce and fresh fish


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

surfchunker said:


> I just use the mayo and add sweet relish to taste ....... nothing like fresh tarter sauce and fresh fish


Same here but I also add a dash of lemon juce and some dill (herb). You're right....home made puts store bought to shame.


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

holy crap, i never knew tahts all there was to tartar sauce!!! I cant wait to try it!


----------



## chesapeakecarper (Aug 22, 2003)

Read the label(s) Mike and you'll see most of the ingredients are stuff you have at home. Make it yourself and you'll get a LOT more flavor, a LOT more of what makes the sauce taste good and practically free.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

chesapeakecarper said:


> Read the label(s) Mike and you'll see most of the ingredients are stuff you have at home. Make it yourself and you'll get a LOT more flavor, a LOT more of what makes the sauce taste good and practically free.


Yup...and if the stuff you have is good to start with, then you'll have a lot less chemicals/preservaties, etc! Just make what you need to start with, no need to store any, and the next batch you make is also fresh!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I just like ta add some Texas Pete or Tabasco to the home-made tarter sauce


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Nserch4Drum said:


> I just like ta add some Texas Pete or Tabasco to the home-made tarter sauce



Pete ain't got a thing on Tabasco, but if nothing else is available the Pete will do. Try the green Tabasco, especially for those who like it just a little spicey. A bottle lasts forever.

Also in line with the thread, add an egg to mayo and add spice to taste, brush over a fish stuffed with crab meat and have a wonderful crab-fish imperial. Some fish are better with this than others...I like blue made this way. Some may think it too fishey. Also try making crab out of the immitation crab meat (shredded of course) and follow the same.

Ahh, one last plug on the food line. Use hake when making Chessie Crab soap. Sprinkle Old Bay to taste and let the hake sit for awhile so that is soaks up the spice. If you use bacon to make your Chessie Crab soap (like I do) then let the fish sit in the bacon fat with the spices, when the fat starts to firm up then you know the fish is ready. Put this into crab soup and you'll swear the hake is chunks of backfin crab. (This here recipe is now copyright protected through Pier and Surf, all rights accruing to the author and publicist. Anyone caught selling this recipe needs to provide a 30 gallon supply of soup. Okra excluded from the soup will cause disqualification.)

Dang we got a bunch of fresh, spot frozen veggies picked from the field last year...time for CRAB SOUP!!!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Tabasco also has a milder sweeter sauce out now, as well as a Habanero sauce that tastes like a jerk sauce but hotter. Both pretty good!


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

sprtsracer said:


> Tabasco also has a milder sweeter sauce out now, as well as a Habanero sauce that tastes like a jerk sauce but hotter. Both pretty good!



It's all good!


----------

